# Gravy



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

We had a restaurant in town that used recipes from 18th and 19th Century America.  The stuff was delicious but the place didn't make it.

Disappointing.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Townsends has a good channel with lots of historical food recipes and preparation methods. Very interesting


----------



## koshergrl

I am pretty sure that gravy is the exact same gravy that goes into the "just add water" mixes that restaurants use, and which are sold on the shelf lol.

If you want a really amazing sauce, make sauerbraten..the gravy is essentially vinegar and ginger snaps.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Ringel05

In the south gravy is either a food group or a beverage............


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

koshergrl said:


>


Can't go wrong with more coffee!


----------



## koshergrl

Billy_Kinetta said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with more coffee!
Click to expand...

I love that guy, he obviously is a fan of coffee lol.


----------



## Vastator

THIS..! Is southern gravy...


----------



## koshergrl

I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

koshergrl said:


> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.



I grew up on gravy also, but thicker. When I make gravy I add more flour till the roux is almost dry, then slowly add a bit of liquid at a time & stirring all the while until it's the right consistency...…...pretty much the same process with whatever 'flavor' of the day is. I only use bacon fat or butter when I don't have either chicken, pork or beef pan drippings


Now I'm gonna have to make some sausage gravy & biscuits...maybe for tomorrow's supper......yum, yum good!


----------



## koshergrl

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on gravy also, but thicker. When I make gravy I add more flour till the roux is almost dry, then slowly add a bit of liquid at a time & stirring all the while until it's the right consistency...…...pretty much the same process with whatever 'flavor' of the day is. I only use bacon fat or butter when I don't have either chicken, pork or beef pan drippings
> 
> 
> Now I'm gonna have to make some sausage gravy & biscuits...maybe for tomorrow's supper......yum, yum good!
Click to expand...

I use anything to hand...can also add butter or bacon fat to drippings. 
We ate a lot of venison when I was young...the best gravy is milk gravy made from venison drippings.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!




But how do you cook your bacon?


----------



## koshergrl

Audubon Zed said:


> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?


On the stove, over medium heat. I like it to be crispy.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I like white gravy. With lots of black pepper.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Simple with biscuits.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Audubon Zed said:


> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?



Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Natural Citizen said:


> I like white gravy. With lots of black pepper.



Now that is best over chicken fried steak


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Messy business...


----------



## Larsky

To the Italians, Sunday gravy has an entirely different meaning.


----------



## MoneyShaker

JustAnotherNut said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch
Click to expand...



Nonsense, the ONLY way to cook bacon is in the oven , on a crisper, preferably one of those copper ones. 425 degrees for 12-15 min depending on how crispy you like your bacon. And I like mine crispy.


----------



## martybegan

koshergrl said:


> I am pretty sure that gravy is the exact same gravy that goes into the "just add water" mixes that restaurants use, and which are sold on the shelf lol.
> 
> If you want a really amazing sauce, make sauerbraten..the gravy is essentially vinegar and ginger snaps.



I Make sauerbraten once a year (during October).

Do you add the raisins as well?


----------



## martybegan

Larsky said:


> To the Italians, Sunday gravy has an entirely different meaning.



That's actually sicilians. The rest of us call it sauce.


----------



## Blues Man

MoneyShaker said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the ONLY way to cook bacon is in the oven , on a crisper, preferably one of those copper ones. 425 degrees for 12-15 min depending on how crispy you like your bacon. And I like mine crispy.
Click to expand...

I like my bacon with a little oink left in it


----------



## MoneyShaker

Blues Man said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the ONLY way to cook bacon is in the oven , on a crisper, preferably one of those copper ones. 425 degrees for 12-15 min depending on how crispy you like your bacon. And I like mine crispy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my bacon with a little oink left in it
Click to expand...


I hate when you go somewhere though and they serve you limp bacon. That is gross.


----------



## Blues Man

MoneyShaker said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the ONLY way to cook bacon is in the oven , on a crisper, preferably one of those copper ones. 425 degrees for 12-15 min depending on how crispy you like your bacon. And I like mine crispy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my bacon with a little oink left in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when you go somewhere though and they serve you limp bacon. That is gross.
Click to expand...


There is quite a large range between limp and burned to a crisp

I like the edges to be crisp and I like some of the fat to be soft


----------



## MoneyShaker

Blues Man said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the ONLY way to cook bacon is in the oven , on a crisper, preferably one of those copper ones. 425 degrees for 12-15 min depending on how crispy you like your bacon. And I like mine crispy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my bacon with a little oink left in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when you go somewhere though and they serve you limp bacon. That is gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is quite a large range between limp and burned to a crisp
> 
> I like the edges to be crisp and I like some of the fat to be soft
Click to expand...

I can eat it that way, but I prefer crisp. Not burned to the point where the bacon flavor is gone, but crisp.


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.


The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."  
No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## OldLady

Audubon Zed said:


>


Hey, AZ


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
Click to expand...



Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.

Food snobs LOL


----------



## JLW

For some reason this thread is giving me a hankering for some good southern biscuits and gravy.


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
Click to expand...

Milk gravy is the food of the gods. Blasphemer. And it is amazing for breakfast..on hashbrowns, on eggs, on chicken fried steak, on biscuits.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The French call their gravy "sauce"


----------



## koshergrl

I made smothered pork chops over the long weekend..and they were amazing....

I seasoned and fried chops in a little oil...browned them but didn't cook clear through and put them in a baking dish. 

I put a knob of butter into the pan and then some cream and salt and pepper...and I poured that over the chops, covered them with tin foil and cooked them at 225 for another hour or so. 

I used a kind of small, deep baking dish...so the chops were stacked. I made sure the gravy was between the layers before putting them into the oven. 

You can also just put the chops in the pan with the gravy and simmer them for 15 minutes instead of doing the oven thing... but the oven way is better suited for super tender chops.


----------



## koshergrl

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The French call their gravy "sauce"


Yup. Béchamel sauce - Wikipedia


----------



## martybegan

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The French call their gravy "sauce"



To me gravies are made from the combination of pan drippings from roasted meat combined with roux, stock and maybe some seasonings. Bonus points for using the fat from the drippings to make the roux. 

Sauce is something made without said pan drippings, and can be categorized into one of the "mother sauces"


----------



## koshergrl

I love cream sauce....it's just pan drippings (if you have them) add butter and cream, salt..simmer....you can add parmesan as well, or mushrooms.


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> I made smothered pork chops over the long weekend..and they were amazing....
> 
> I seasoned and fried chops in a little oil...browned them but didn't cook clear through and put them in a baking dish.
> 
> I put a knob of butter into the pan and then some cream and salt and pepper...and I poured that over the chops, covered them with tin foil and cooked them at 225 for another hour or so.
> 
> I used a kind of small, deep baking dish...so the chops were stacked. I made sure the gravy was between the layers before putting them into the oven.
> 
> You can also just put the chops in the pan with the gravy and simmer them for 15 minutes instead of doing the oven thing... but the oven way is better suited for super tender chops.




Next time make them in your crockpot for the most amazing tender smothered pork chops you've ever had. 

Though I'm not sure that smothered pork chops technically qualify as a southern style milk gravy.


----------



## martybegan

koshergrl said:


> I love cream sauce....it's just pan drippings (if you have them) add butter and cream, salt..simmer....you can add parmesan as well, or mushrooms.



To me that would be a gravy, if you use the pan drippings.


----------



## MoneyShaker

martybegan said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French call their gravy "sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me gravies are made from the combination of pan drippings from roasted meat combined with roux, stock and maybe some seasonings. Bonus points for using the fat from the drippings to make the roux.
> 
> Sauce is something made without said pan drippings, and can be categorized into one of the "mother sauces"
Click to expand...


Correct, though you can substitute milk for the stock. And in a pinch any fat will do, it doesn't have to be meat drippings. You can use butter, or even a fatty oil . Just won't be quite the same flavor.

For example, chipped beef, When making this, the dried beef of course has no an drippings so you use butter and flour to make your roux then add milk.


----------



## koshergrl

martybegan said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French call their gravy "sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me gravies are made from the combination of pan drippings from roasted meat combined with roux, stock and maybe some seasonings. Bonus points for using the fat from the drippings to make the roux.
> 
> Sauce is something made without said pan drippings, and can be categorized into one of the "mother sauces"
Click to expand...


There are sauces that are made using pan drippings.

It's all sauce, it's just a matter of language. My mom always called it gravy, but when I started working as a cook I came to realize that what we called gravy was the envy of young fellow cooks, who were just learning about *sauce*.

She made it all sorts of ways, and it was always yummy. Well almost always. The secret is to let it cook.the longer a gravy cooks, the better it is. One of my first jobs in the kitchen was to stir the gravy and add liquid if needed to keep it from scorching.


----------



## koshergrl

MoneyShaker said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French call their gravy "sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me gravies are made from the combination of pan drippings from roasted meat combined with roux, stock and maybe some seasonings. Bonus points for using the fat from the drippings to make the roux.
> 
> Sauce is something made without said pan drippings, and can be categorized into one of the "mother sauces"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, though you can substitute milk for the stock. And in a pinch any fat will do, it doesn't have to be meat drippings. You can use butter, or even a fatty oil . Just won't be quite the same flavor.
> 
> For example, chipped beef, When making this, the dried beef of course has no an drippings so you use butter and flour to make your roux then add milk.
Click to expand...

I make white gravy all the time with nothing but butter, or lard. It's yummy.


----------



## martybegan

koshergrl said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French call their gravy "sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me gravies are made from the combination of pan drippings from roasted meat combined with roux, stock and maybe some seasonings. Bonus points for using the fat from the drippings to make the roux.
> 
> Sauce is something made without said pan drippings, and can be categorized into one of the "mother sauces"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are sauces that are made using pan drippings.
> 
> It's all sauce, it's just a matter of language. My mom always called it gravy, but when I started working as a cook I came to realize that what we called gravy was the envy of young fellow cooks, who were just learning about *sauce*.
> 
> She made it all sorts of ways, and it was always yummy. Well almost always. The secret is to let it cook.the longer a gravy cooks, the better it is. One of my first jobs in the kitchen was to stir the gravy and add liquid if needed to keep it from scorching.
Click to expand...


I agree it's all wording, but don't tell that to Italians when arguing the great sauce/gravy debate.


----------



## koshergrl

martybegan said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cream sauce....it's just pan drippings (if you have them) add butter and cream, salt..simmer....you can add parmesan as well, or mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that would be a gravy, if you use the pan drippings.
Click to expand...



https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-a-pan-sauce-from-steak-drippings-240331


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

koshergrl said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French call their gravy "sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Béchamel sauce - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

sauce sounds better than gravy, but it's about the same stuff


----------



## martybegan

koshergrl said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cream sauce....it's just pan drippings (if you have them) add butter and cream, salt..simmer....you can add parmesan as well, or mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that would be a gravy, if you use the pan drippings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-a-pan-sauce-from-steak-drippings-240331
Click to expand...


It's a gravy to me. 

This argument is one of the great circle arguments out there, only beaten by "Rabbit Season, Duck Season, Rabbit Season, Duck Season!"


----------



## koshergrl

MoneyShaker said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made smothered pork chops over the long weekend..and they were amazing....
> 
> I seasoned and fried chops in a little oil...browned them but didn't cook clear through and put them in a baking dish.
> 
> I put a knob of butter into the pan and then some cream and salt and pepper...and I poured that over the chops, covered them with tin foil and cooked them at 225 for another hour or so.
> 
> I used a kind of small, deep baking dish...so the chops were stacked. I made sure the gravy was between the layers before putting them into the oven.
> 
> You can also just put the chops in the pan with the gravy and simmer them for 15 minutes instead of doing the oven thing... but the oven way is better suited for super tender chops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time make them in your crockpot for the most amazing tender smothered pork chops you've ever had.
> 
> Though I'm not sure that smothered pork chops technically qualify as a southern style milk gravy.
Click to expand...

No, milk gravy is milk gravy, with roux and milk. 
This was a cream sauce, no flour. 

They were as tender as the slow cooker, because I essentially slow cooked them.


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French call their gravy "sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me gravies are made from the combination of pan drippings from roasted meat combined with roux, stock and maybe some seasonings. Bonus points for using the fat from the drippings to make the roux.
> 
> Sauce is something made without said pan drippings, and can be categorized into one of the "mother sauces"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, though you can substitute milk for the stock. And in a pinch any fat will do, it doesn't have to be meat drippings. You can use butter, or even a fatty oil . Just won't be quite the same flavor.
> 
> For example, chipped beef, When making this, the dried beef of course has no an drippings so you use butter and flour to make your roux then add milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make white gravy all the time with nothing but butter, or lard. It's yummy.
Click to expand...



It's fine, perfectly acceptable, just doesn't have quite the same taste , that doesn't mean BAD just means DIFFERENT

I've taken to making my breakfast gravy, when I make it, from sausage AND bacon drippings. Just delicious.


----------



## OldLady

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
Click to expand...

I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Milk gravy is the food of the gods. Blasphemer. And it is amazing for breakfast..on hashbrowns, on eggs, on chicken fried steak, on biscuits.
Click to expand...

Well, I didn't try it so I don't know if it was ambrosia or not.  It looked congealed enough that if I'd flipped the cup upside down, it wouldn't have spilled on the table though.

Now I love bean juice on my biscuits, molasses on my biscuits for dessert.  But gravy is just not a food group in New England.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
Click to expand...



You poor deprived soul.

And I mean honestly, it isn't even bizzare to think milk gravy would taste good. It's not like you're saying you don't like chicken gizzards (gross) or something. We're talking about a roux of fat and flour , some milk, and salt and pepper (I also like minced green onion in mine, but that's a personal preference) then you can add in crumbled breakfast meat if you like.

I make my own version of poutine sometimes as well. I make my milk gravy , add crumbled sausage, serve it over fries and then cover that with shredded cheddar cheese. It is DELICIOUS,but one serving demands an extra trip to the gym lol.


----------



## koshergrl

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You poor deprived soul.
> 
> And I mean honestly, it isn't even bizzare to think milk gravy would taste good. It's not like you're saying you don't like chicken gizzards (gross) or something. We're talking about a roux of fat and flour , some milk, and salt and pepper (I also like minced green onion in mine, but that's a personal preference) then you can add in crumbled breakfast meat if you like.
> 
> I make my own version of poutine sometimes as well. I make my milk gravy , add crumbled sausage, serve it over fries and then cover that with shredded cheddar cheese. It is DELICIOUS,but one serving demands an extra trip to the gym lol.
Click to expand...


Quick sausage gravy:

Brown crumbled sausage in pan. 

Add a couple of tbsp of flour, and a little butter or lard if it's super dry...stir until all the sausage is covered in the roux, cook it for a little, then add milk, salt, pepper...

simmer.


----------



## koshergrl

Rules of gravy.....cook the flour as much as you can in the fat before you add the liquid..and then simmer it as long as you can after. Use lots of fat.


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You poor deprived soul.
> 
> And I mean honestly, it isn't even bizzare to think milk gravy would taste good. It's not like you're saying you don't like chicken gizzards (gross) or something. We're talking about a roux of fat and flour , some milk, and salt and pepper (I also like minced green onion in mine, but that's a personal preference) then you can add in crumbled breakfast meat if you like.
> 
> I make my own version of poutine sometimes as well. I make my milk gravy , add crumbled sausage, serve it over fries and then cover that with shredded cheddar cheese. It is DELICIOUS,but one serving demands an extra trip to the gym lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick sausage gravy:
> 
> Brown crumbled sausage in pan.
> 
> Add a couple of tbsp of flour, and a little butter or lard if it's super dry...stir until all the sausage is covered in the roux, cook it for a little, then add milk, salt, pepper...
> 
> simmer.
Click to expand...


1:1 ratio fat to flour . I mean for beginners, once you learn the basics you can eyeball it .


----------



## Larsky

Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!


----------



## OldLady

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You poor deprived soul.
> 
> And I mean honestly, it isn't even bizzare to think milk gravy would taste good. It's not like you're saying you don't like chicken gizzards (gross) or something. We're talking about a roux of fat and flour , some milk, and salt and pepper (I also like minced green onion in mine, but that's a personal preference) then you can add in crumbled breakfast meat if you like.
> 
> I make my own version of poutine sometimes as well. I make my milk gravy , add crumbled sausage, serve it over fries and then cover that with shredded cheddar cheese. It is DELICIOUS,but one serving demands an extra trip to the gym lol.
Click to expand...

You are making my gallbladder ache.

I'll admit the concept of anything made with predominantly butter and cream HAS to be good.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You poor deprived soul.
> 
> And I mean honestly, it isn't even bizzare to think milk gravy would taste good. It's not like you're saying you don't like chicken gizzards (gross) or something. We're talking about a roux of fat and flour , some milk, and salt and pepper (I also like minced green onion in mine, but that's a personal preference) then you can add in crumbled breakfast meat if you like.
> 
> I make my own version of poutine sometimes as well. I make my milk gravy , add crumbled sausage, serve it over fries and then cover that with shredded cheddar cheese. It is DELICIOUS,but one serving demands an extra trip to the gym lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making my gallbladder ache.
> 
> I'll admit the concept of anything made with predominantly butter and cream HAS to be good.
Click to expand...



As with everything, milk gravy must be eaten in moderation.

Once you master this, we'll move on to chocolate gravy LOL


----------



## MoneyShaker

Larsky said:


> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!




I love a good wine sauce. But it's gotta be with a good quality wine you would drink, not that cooking sherry or cooking wine. Gross.


----------



## OldLady

Larsky said:


> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!


What kind of sherry do you use?


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
Click to expand...

You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce. 

When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
Click to expand...


I use just whatever I can buy for $5-10 a bottle when cooking, you honestly aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a $5 bottle and a $500 bottle in the cooking, it just has to be something you can enjoy drinking, it doesn't have to be something super expensive, and there are plenty of decent $5 bottles of wine out there (I don't like Sherry myself)


----------



## koshergrl

MoneyShaker said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good wine sauce. But it's gotta be with a good quality wine you would drink, not that cooking sherry or cooking wine. Gross.
Click to expand...


I'm okay with cheap burgundy to cook with, I'm okay to drink it, too. 

Sherry I have just started playing with, because I wanted trifle this winter so I bought  sherry. I had gallons of trifle. Yes it is ambrosia. No you don't have to use that much alcohol but it's still good when you do.


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
Click to expand...


I don't think she has an aversion to sauce, just to imitation cream gravy.

Heck even what McDonalds has is edible, its not homemade by any stretch, but it will do in a pinch. I suppose it's all about what you were raised on.

Oddly though there really isn't THAT much difference in a good creamy New England Clam Chowder and a cream gravy, other than you use potatoes to thicken the chowder instead of flour and clams , heck it even has pork in it.


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good wine sauce. But it's gotta be with a good quality wine you would drink, not that cooking sherry or cooking wine. Gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm okay with cheap burgundy to cook with, I'm okay to drink it, too.
> 
> Sherry I have just started playing with, because I wanted trifle this winter so I bought  sherry. I had gallons of trifle. Yes it is ambrosia. No you don't have to use that much alcohol but it's still good when you do.
Click to expand...



I like to cook with alcohol. Beer, wine, whiskey, brandy, vodka, tequila. And I just buy what would be labeled house brands. I'm not using a $200 bottle of Johnny Walker Black or anything like that.


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.


----------



## OldLady

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use just whatever I can buy for $5-10 a bottle when cooking, you honestly aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a $5 bottle and a $500 bottle in the cooking, it just has to be something you can enjoy drinking, it doesn't have to be something super expensive, and there are plenty of decent $5 bottles of wine out there (I don't like Sherry myself)
Click to expand...

Up here, we cook with scallops and lobster a lot, and recipes sometimes call for sherry, but since it's a back of the beyond rural area, the only sherry I can find is the one brand of cream sherry that old ladies sip in tiny glasses, and it is very sweet.  I'm sure that's not the kind that is called for in a lobster newburg.  So that's why I asked.  I had to go 60 miles to a real wine store to get a drier sherry for my recipe.  I still don't remember what it was called.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.
Click to expand...


I just don't understand what it is visually that you hate about cream gravy lol

If made it correctly it simply looks like a thicker version of cream soup, which I don't know anyone who doesnt like cream soups. Though yes I have certainly seen where people didnt get their roux right and the gravy came out more of a paste than a gravy. That's why I said 1:1 ratio of fat to flour, and you MUST cook the flour before adding the milk, otherwise your gravy simply tastes like flour no matter what you do.


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use just whatever I can buy for $5-10 a bottle when cooking, you honestly aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a $5 bottle and a $500 bottle in the cooking, it just has to be something you can enjoy drinking, it doesn't have to be something super expensive, and there are plenty of decent $5 bottles of wine out there (I don't like Sherry myself)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here, we cook with scallops and lobster a lot, and recipes sometimes call for sherry, but since it's a back of the beyond rural area, the only sherry I can find is the one brand of cream sherry that old ladies sip in tiny glasses, and it is very sweet.  I'm sure that's not the kind that is called for in a lobster newburg.  So that's why I asked.  I had to go 60 miles to a real wine store to get a drier sherry for my recipe.  I still don't remember what it was called.
Click to expand...

I bet the sweet stuff would be yummy as a lobster sauce base...you should go for it.


----------



## OldLady

MoneyShaker said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up on white gravy, hamburger gravy and homemade chicken and pork gravy. We had gravy pretty much with every meal.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has an aversion to sauce, just to imitation cream gravy.
> 
> Heck even what McDonalds has is edible, its not homemade by any stretch, but it will do in a pinch. I suppose it's all about what you were raised on.
> 
> Oddly though there really isn't THAT much difference in a good creamy New England Clam Chowder and a cream gravy, other than you use potatoes to thicken the chowder instead of flour and clams , heck it even has pork in it.
Click to expand...

Real New England seafood chowder, whether it's clam chowder or sea food or fish chowder, is NOT thick enough to stand your spoon in.  The milk base is broth like, floating with melted butter and flavored with salt pork (pulled out--just the rendered fat), onion and the clam or shellfish liquor.


----------



## MoneyShaker

Why was my post funny? There is nothing worse than raw flour in a gravy , or gravy that has the consistency of a wallpaper glue. Gross.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has an aversion to sauce, just to imitation cream gravy.
> 
> Heck even what McDonalds has is edible, its not homemade by any stretch, but it will do in a pinch. I suppose it's all about what you were raised on.
> 
> Oddly though there really isn't THAT much difference in a good creamy New England Clam Chowder and a cream gravy, other than you use potatoes to thicken the chowder instead of flour and clams , heck it even has pork in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real New England seafood chowder, whether it's clam chowder or sea food or fish chowder, is NOT thick enough to stand your spoon in.  The milk base is broth like, floating with melted butter and flavored with salt pork (pulled out--just the rendered fat), onion and the clam or shellfish liquor.
Click to expand...


Exactly what I said, good cream gravy just looks like a thicker version of chowder


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use just whatever I can buy for $5-10 a bottle when cooking, you honestly aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a $5 bottle and a $500 bottle in the cooking, it just has to be something you can enjoy drinking, it doesn't have to be something super expensive, and there are plenty of decent $5 bottles of wine out there (I don't like Sherry myself)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here, we cook with scallops and lobster a lot, and recipes sometimes call for sherry, but since it's a back of the beyond rural area, the only sherry I can find is the one brand of cream sherry that old ladies sip in tiny glasses, and it is very sweet.  I'm sure that's not the kind that is called for in a lobster newburg.  So that's why I asked.  I had to go 60 miles to a real wine store to get a drier sherry for my recipe.  I still don't remember what it was called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the sweet stuff would be yummy as a lobster sauce base...you should go for it.
Click to expand...

You are a good cook, I know, so maybe if I make it again, I'll try that.


----------



## OldLady

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I went South, in Missouri, we went to a Denny's type restaurant for breakfast and I adventurously ordered grits.  It came with biscuits and a cup of white stuff that looked like wallpaper paste.  I ignored it but asked the waitress when she came to clear what it was.   She looked at me in total shock and said in her thick Southern drawl, "Why, that's GRAVY."
> No.  Gravy is deep brown, pourable and you don't eat it for breakfast.  But I would love to try Red Eye Gravy sometime.  Coffee and ham.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what it is visually that you hate about cream gravy lol
> 
> If made it correctly it simply looks like a thicker version of cream soup, which I don't know anyone who doesnt like cream soups. Though yes I have certainly seen where people didnt get their roux right and the gravy came out more of a paste than a gravy. That's why I said 1:1 ratio of fat to flour, and you MUST cook the flour before adding the milk, otherwise your gravy simply tastes like flour no matter what you do.
Click to expand...

LOL  You've become inured to it.  I don't want to keep insulting it, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## koshergrl

This works for any meat...and you can even skip the stock and use alcohol or just cream and no other liquid. All yummy. I made something like this for pheasant and it was amazing. Pepper and garlic, white wine.


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use just whatever I can buy for $5-10 a bottle when cooking, you honestly aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a $5 bottle and a $500 bottle in the cooking, it just has to be something you can enjoy drinking, it doesn't have to be something super expensive, and there are plenty of decent $5 bottles of wine out there (I don't like Sherry myself)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here, we cook with scallops and lobster a lot, and recipes sometimes call for sherry, but since it's a back of the beyond rural area, the only sherry I can find is the one brand of cream sherry that old ladies sip in tiny glasses, and it is very sweet.  I'm sure that's not the kind that is called for in a lobster newburg.  So that's why I asked.  I had to go 60 miles to a real wine store to get a drier sherry for my recipe.  I still don't remember what it was called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the sweet stuff would be yummy as a lobster sauce base...you should go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a good cook, I know, so maybe if I make it again, I'll try that.
Click to expand...

I occasionally have spectacular failures 

Like when I ventured into gingerbread or cookie decorating. It's just not me, I never get it done and the dogs end up eating them. The dogs LOVE them, so I guess it's not a total failure. 

And I have really blown chicken and dumplings a few times. That's hard to recover from in my family.


----------



## koshergrl

I've made redeye gravy...it was never much of a thing in my family. We ate more game than ham.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute............... Are you suggesting that only yankee gravy is gravy? Creamed gravy is delicious. You havent truly lived until you've had biscuits and gravy for breakfast. And no, something from Denny's doesn't count.
> 
> Food snobs LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what it is visually that you hate about cream gravy lol
> 
> If made it correctly it simply looks like a thicker version of cream soup, which I don't know anyone who doesnt like cream soups. Though yes I have certainly seen where people didnt get their roux right and the gravy came out more of a paste than a gravy. That's why I said 1:1 ratio of fat to flour, and you MUST cook the flour before adding the milk, otherwise your gravy simply tastes like flour no matter what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  You've become inured to it.  I don't want to keep insulting it, so I'll leave it there.
Click to expand...



The only thing you are insulting is your own ability to appreciate good food when you can't enjoy a food that you didn't grow up with.  

Seriously, other than the potatoes in place of flour and using less liquid there is virtually no difference in a chowdah and gravy. Both are delicious.


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use just whatever I can buy for $5-10 a bottle when cooking, you honestly aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a $5 bottle and a $500 bottle in the cooking, it just has to be something you can enjoy drinking, it doesn't have to be something super expensive, and there are plenty of decent $5 bottles of wine out there (I don't like Sherry myself)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here, we cook with scallops and lobster a lot, and recipes sometimes call for sherry, but since it's a back of the beyond rural area, the only sherry I can find is the one brand of cream sherry that old ladies sip in tiny glasses, and it is very sweet.  I'm sure that's not the kind that is called for in a lobster newburg.  So that's why I asked.  I had to go 60 miles to a real wine store to get a drier sherry for my recipe.  I still don't remember what it was called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the sweet stuff would be yummy as a lobster sauce base...you should go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a good cook, I know, so maybe if I make it again, I'll try that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I occasionally have spectacular failures
> 
> Like when I ventured into gingerbread or cookie decorating. It's just not me, I never get it done and the dogs end up eating them. The dogs LOVE them, so I guess it's not a total failure.
> 
> And I have really blown chicken and dumplings a few times. That's hard to recover from in my family.
Click to expand...



I'm not good at baking because I don't like to measure. I just add ingredients until something tastes good to me, can't do that in baking.


----------



## Larsky

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gravy, but when I sear scallops, pork medallions, etc I'll deglaze the pan with sherry, add butter for shine. Magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sherry do you use?
Click to expand...

Currently, Taylor dry sherry. As someone said, avoid cheap cooking stuff.


----------



## OldLady

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried biscuits and gravy once; they serve it around here in a few places, so granted it is probably not as good as it would be from a fine Southern cook, but still.
> It looks like someone vomited on the plate and what it tasted like did not make up for what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what it is visually that you hate about cream gravy lol
> 
> If made it correctly it simply looks like a thicker version of cream soup, which I don't know anyone who doesnt like cream soups. Though yes I have certainly seen where people didnt get their roux right and the gravy came out more of a paste than a gravy. That's why I said 1:1 ratio of fat to flour, and you MUST cook the flour before adding the milk, otherwise your gravy simply tastes like flour no matter what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  You've become inured to it.  I don't want to keep insulting it, so I'll leave it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are insulting is your own ability to appreciate good food when you can't enjoy a food that you didn't grow up with.
> 
> Seriously, other than the potatoes in place of flour and using less liquid there is virtually no difference in a chowdah and gravy. Both are delicious.
Click to expand...

I like--even love--many foods I didn't grow up with and I'm NOT going to argue about it.


----------



## MoneyShaker

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have very good cooks where you were raised,  to have created in you such an aversion to perfect sauce.
> 
> When people take strong aversions to food it usually means they were raised by people who were shitty cooks. But I have also observed that shitty cooks make lean beautiful people, so no judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what it is visually that you hate about cream gravy lol
> 
> If made it correctly it simply looks like a thicker version of cream soup, which I don't know anyone who doesnt like cream soups. Though yes I have certainly seen where people didnt get their roux right and the gravy came out more of a paste than a gravy. That's why I said 1:1 ratio of fat to flour, and you MUST cook the flour before adding the milk, otherwise your gravy simply tastes like flour no matter what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  You've become inured to it.  I don't want to keep insulting it, so I'll leave it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are insulting is your own ability to appreciate good food when you can't enjoy a food that you didn't grow up with.
> 
> Seriously, other than the potatoes in place of flour and using less liquid there is virtually no difference in a chowdah and gravy. Both are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like--even love--many foods I didn't grow up with and I'm NOT going to argue about it.
Click to expand...



No need to argue, you're factually wrong. White gravy is delicious.


----------



## koshergrl

MoneyShaker said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's true; I loved most of the food I had when I visited the south--except the soul food was too salty even for me, and I'm the one last hold out that still uses the salt shaker among my friends.  I guess if it were done right I might like biscuits and gravy, if I could somehow eat it blindfolded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand what it is visually that you hate about cream gravy lol
> 
> If made it correctly it simply looks like a thicker version of cream soup, which I don't know anyone who doesnt like cream soups. Though yes I have certainly seen where people didnt get their roux right and the gravy came out more of a paste than a gravy. That's why I said 1:1 ratio of fat to flour, and you MUST cook the flour before adding the milk, otherwise your gravy simply tastes like flour no matter what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  You've become inured to it.  I don't want to keep insulting it, so I'll leave it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are insulting is your own ability to appreciate good food when you can't enjoy a food that you didn't grow up with.
> 
> Seriously, other than the potatoes in place of flour and using less liquid there is virtually no difference in a chowdah and gravy. Both are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like--even love--many foods I didn't grow up with and I'm NOT going to argue about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need to argue, you're factually wrong. White gravy is delicious.
Click to expand...

I remember being about 3 years old, sitting at the table with my family. I was sitting on the dictionary, so I know I was young. 

Mom had cooked roast. Mom's roast was always delicious,but I was only 3 and even the most perfectly cooked roast is shoe leather to a baby. But we also had potatoes and white milk gravy. The milk gravy was the best thing I had ever eaten in my life, I thought it was dessert. I didn't want the potatoes or meat, I just kept asking for more of the gravy.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know why we had milk gravy with roast, probably because she burned the brown gravy lolol. Or maybe we were having chicken fried steak..I don't remember. I just remember the gravy, on my plate, and asking for more and asking what it was because I thought it was pudding. I remember asking what it was and mom was like "That's gravy, silly!" and I argued with her, then was embarassed because I didn't recognize it as gravy hahaha. 

I was probably suffering from a fever, most of my most vivid childhood dreams circle around me being sick hahahaha


----------



## MoneyShaker

koshergrl said:


> I don't know why we had milk gravy with roast, probably because she burned the brown gravy lolol. Or maybe we were having chicken fried steak..I don't remember. I just remember the gravy, on my plate, and asking for more and asking what it was because I thought it was pudding. I remember asking what it was and mom was like "That's gravy, silly!" and I argued with her, then was embarassed because I didn't recognize it as gravy hahaha.
> 
> I was probably suffering from a fever, most of my most vivid childhood dreams circle around me being sick hahahaha




Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, white gravy, homemade biscuits and corn may actually be the most perfect meal out there. 

I personally use cubed steak, but I suppose you could use any steak you like.


----------



## koshergrl

MoneyShaker said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why we had milk gravy with roast, probably because she burned the brown gravy lolol. Or maybe we were having chicken fried steak..I don't remember. I just remember the gravy, on my plate, and asking for more and asking what it was because I thought it was pudding. I remember asking what it was and mom was like "That's gravy, silly!" and I argued with her, then was embarassed because I didn't recognize it as gravy hahaha.
> 
> I was probably suffering from a fever, most of my most vivid childhood dreams circle around me being sick hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, white gravy, homemade biscuits and corn may actually be the most perfect meal out there.
> 
> I personally use cubed steak, but I suppose you could use any steak you like.
Click to expand...


Or the breakfast version...
chicken fried steak, fried potatoes, eggs, biscuits, and white gravy.


----------



## MoneyShaker

Pretty sure I've gained 5 lbs just reading this thread.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Holy sh¡t!  What happened? I've been away...

Personally, when I cook my gravy I like to listen to music about magic.


I call it: Sauce for the Goose.


----------



## boedicca

I am locally famous for my delicious turkey gravy.  The key is to actually cook the roue and to use nice browned drippings.


----------



## Audubon Zed

One question though...  is curry a gravy?


Goa.


----------



## boedicca

Audubon Zed said:


> One question though...  is curry a gravy?
> 
> 
> Goa.




One could argue yes.   A gravy has fat, a thickening agent, and liquid.

So a curry usually has ghee (clarified butter) or oil, cooked down onions and tomatoes act as thickeners, and a liquid such as broth.  They're a form of stew.


----------



## koshergrl

Audubon Zed said:


> One question though...  is curry a gravy?
> 
> 
> Goa.


Yes, it kind of is. 
Old time Italians called red sauce gravy, too. Now the red sauce that they called gravy was made using various meats and bones...but it was still red sauce.


----------



## Wyatt earp

koshergrl said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why we had milk gravy with roast, probably because she burned the brown gravy lolol. Or maybe we were having chicken fried steak..I don't remember. I just remember the gravy, on my plate, and asking for more and asking what it was because I thought it was pudding. I remember asking what it was and mom was like "That's gravy, silly!" and I argued with her, then was embarassed because I didn't recognize it as gravy hahaha.
> 
> I was probably suffering from a fever, most of my most vivid childhood dreams circle around me being sick hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, white gravy, homemade biscuits and corn may actually be the most perfect meal out there.
> 
> I personally use cubed steak, but I suppose you could use any steak you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the breakfast version...
> chicken fried steak, fried potatoes, eggs, biscuits, and white gravy.
Click to expand...




no chicken, country ham steak 


damn does biscuits and gravy sound good right about now though. 





.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Anthropologically speaking an anthropologist would agree.  

Just curious though as to the health factors involved with consuming animal fats...


----------



## Larsky

Audubon Zed said:


> Anthropologically speaking an anthropologist would agree.
> 
> Just curious though as to the health factors involved with consuming animal fats...


Fats are essential for brain function. Scientific fact.


----------



## Larsky

Moneyshaker banned?
I'm guessing it was not culinary related.


----------



## Dekster

Audubon Zed said:


> One question though...  is curry a gravy?
> 
> 
> Goa.


That crap is way too hot for me--vindaloo.  Curry itself is fine.  I use curry powder a lot.  just not the super hot kind.


----------



## koshergrl

Audubon Zed said:


> Anthropologically speaking an anthropologist would agree.
> 
> Just curious though as to the health factors involved with consuming animal fats...


animal fat is good for you. 
Flour..not so much.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Audubon Zed

Unless you can code some gravy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why we had milk gravy with roast, probably because she burned the brown gravy lolol. Or maybe we were having chicken fried steak..I don't remember. I just remember the gravy, on my plate, and asking for more and asking what it was because I thought it was pudding. I remember asking what it was and mom was like "That's gravy, silly!" and I argued with her, then was embarassed because I didn't recognize it as gravy hahaha.
> 
> I was probably suffering from a fever, most of my most vivid childhood dreams circle around me being sick hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, white gravy, homemade biscuits and corn may actually be the most perfect meal out there.
> 
> I personally use cubed steak, but I suppose you could use any steak you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the breakfast version...
> chicken fried steak, fried potatoes, eggs, biscuits, and white gravy.
Click to expand...



My perfect breakfast=

2 biscuits, split, sausage white gravy on top. Two eggs over easy on top of that, extra patty sausage on each biscuit half.

2 pcs bacon + 2 pcs link sausage + OJ ..done!


----------



## Audubon Zed

Marion Morrison said:


> @Audobon Zed, GTFO here, you video spamming, lagging piece of shit!




Orly?

I was asking on the definition and variety of gravy and sauces around the world...


What are you doing besides trying to be a *saucier?*


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


>



Yeah..Sirloin fer Chicken-fried steak? 

He's a rich man. What'd we used to use? Oh yeah..Cube Steak.

I beg to differ, the fat's the good part! 

He does teach how not to come up with battery tree frog-fingers, though.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..Sirloin fer Chicken-fried steak?
> 
> He's a rich man. What'd we used to use? Oh yeah..Cube Steak.
> 
> I beg to differ, the fat's the good part!
> 
> He does teach how not to come up with battery tree frog-fingers, though.
Click to expand...

You can find sirloin that's cheaper than cube steak or hamburger. Wait till it goes on sale and stock up.

We used round steak....which can also be more expensive than sirloin..and is, in fact, cube steak before it's cubed.

But cubed steak is fine too, certainly easier than tenderizing your own..though you have to be careful. Sometimes, even though it's cubed it's tough as freaking nails.

I know I liked the wet hand/dry hand too!!


----------



## Muhammed

JustAnotherNut said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn y'all some gravy fanatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you cook your bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry it up in a fry pan.....preferably cast iron. Though I do mine around medium to medium high for a good crispy crunch
Click to expand...

I usually cut the slices in half, weave them together and bake them on a cookie sheet.

Sort of like this.











This method is great for making BLTs.

The bacon cooks very evenly.

And sometimes I just use one of those George Foreman style clamshell grills. Those are quick and the bacon grease drains off into a tray. A very convenient and non-awkward way to collect the bacon grease for use in recipes.


----------

